# Other > Off Topic >  Promote your 3DP interest by designing 3DP-themed T-shirts, mugs, phone cases, etc.

## Dorincard

Hi, everybody!

Most people still know almost nothing about additive manufacturing/3D printing/3DP.
To increase the public awareness in general, and to display your own interest in 3DP, you could design your own 3DP-themed objects such as T-shirts, mugs, phone cases, etc.
My favorite website for designing such objects is Zazzle.
Anybody with Internet access can design (GRATIS!) all kinds of items on that website.
Then, you can put those products for sale, through your own Zazzle online store(s), and get a small royalty if anything sells.
If nothing sells, at least you have had fun designing, and you have spread the word online, because those Zazzle product pages will eventually show up in search results, based on your tags/keywords and public interest.

For example:
 
3D Printing; Additive Manufacturing; cool Tees by zzl_693463283865848

----------

